# Color: silver/black?



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I've always referred to Luna as just generic "silver and black," but recently someone told me she's a "blue." Just curious, what would you guys call this color:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Look at the black part of the nose. I don't think that dog is blue.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The super faded mask on the dog in some lighting, along with the lighter eyes give the impression of blue. For example in your avatar pic I would have thought there was a chance. But in other shots the saddle and the nose look legitimately black, despite the faded pigment. So I would agree silver and black. Do you know what the parents looked like?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She's definitely not blue, blue is a dilute gene which turns black pigment in the skin and hair grayish. So if her nose is jet black, she's not a blue. If she were, her nose would be a steel gray color.

Is she supposed to be a purebred? Beautiful dog, color and conformation looks like a GSD/Husky mix.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Do you know what the parents looked like?


I got her from a shelter, and the mom looked like a purebred GSD, standard black and tan with poor pigment (the tan was fairly light). They had no idea what the father(s) of the litter looked like... the mom whelped at the shelter.



Freestep said:


> Is she supposed to be a purebred? Beautiful dog, color and conformation looks like a GSD/Husky mix.


Honestly I have no idea. I would guess she's not purebred. She and her littermates were listed as Akita/GSD mixes on Petfinder. One brother and a longcoat sister looked very Akita-ish to me... Luna and a different, all silver sister looked more GSD. Her baby puppy pic (taken by the shelter) doesn't at all look GSD:









I wasn't completely convinced she had Akita in her, so thought perhaps there were multiple fathers in the litter. I don't think silver is a color normally found in Akitas, so I figured the silver either came from GSD or some other parent (perhaps husky).

As she grew, she became more and more GSD-like:









You'll note how much her color has changed over the years. She will be 3 in November. Here's the most recent pics I have of her:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Honestly I have no idea. I would guess she's not purebred. She and her littermates were listed as Akita/GSD mixes on Petfinder. One brother and a longcoat sister looked very Akita-ish to me... Luna and a different, all silver sister looked more GSD. Her baby puppy pic (taken by the shelter) doesn't at all look GSD:


She realy looks Akita-ish in that photo. In the later photo she looks almost like a Blue Heeler. Who knows? She's definitely beautiful, and I do think Akitas come in that coat color.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl, she reminds me a lot (especially the couch pic) of my gsd/husky girl Blue who is now waiting at the bridge after 17 yrs of love.


----------

